# valores de las resistencias comerciales/nominales



## jose_flash (Oct 28, 2007)

hola compañeros esta vez escribo debido a que he buscado y no he encontrado los valores nominales/comerciales de las resistencias.


----------



## ciri (Oct 28, 2007)

Eso va a depender de donde estas viviendo!. pero mas o menos, van a estar en 10 12 15 18  22  27  33  39 47 56  68  82 y los mismos seguidos de ceros. lo que si puede llegar a haber variedad es de la tolerancia.

Te dejo un,link. bastante completito!.


http://witsuk.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=42&Itemid=35


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 28, 2007)

mira no se bien si es lo que buscas pero te puedo dar una tabla donde diferencias las resistencias en base a su color entonces podes saber su valores.

nose si te sirve decime cualquier cosa.

salu2


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 28, 2007)

En el peor de los casos son solo estos:
*10 22 33 47 68 82 × *1e-1(dorado) 1e*0 *1e*1 *1e*2*(kΩ) 1e*3 *1e*4
10 × *1e*5*(1MΩ) 1e*6*(10MΩ)
Donde 1eN es 10 elevado a la N potencia. O bien, N es la cantidad de ceros a agregar o lugares decimales que se debe correr en caso de ser negativo.


----------



## quimypr (Oct 28, 2007)

Aca hay un link, eso seria lo ideal, pero el mas comun es el E12 y el E24.

http://www.logwell.com/tech/components/resistor_values.html


----------

